# Youngstown, OH area gamers



## Erastus (Jan 26, 2003)

Experienced adult gamers in the Youngstown/Mahoning Valley area looking for other gamers to rebuild gaming group.

We have a wide variety of d20 games as well as other gaming systems, including White Wolf storytelling games and the Hero System 5th edition.  We are most interested in the D&D 3e Kingdoms of Kalamar setting and Star Wars revised d20, either to start new campaigns or pick up old ones.  

However, in addition to Star Wars and Kalamar we also play or can play:

d20:  Spycraft, Call of Cthulhu, D&D 3e (settings other than Kalamar), EQ RPG, Wheel of Time....

other: Werewolf, Mage, Vampire, Vampire: the Dark Ages, Hero System 5th edition (supers or other).

Will also consider other RPGs.  We are both experienced as DMs/GMs and players.


----------

